# HID Headlamps Frontier



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm thinking of swapping out my stock 05 Frontier headlamps set for HID (xenon). Any recommended brand or manufacturers??.. don't know if it's even avail. for the truck.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Before you invest all that money, try cranking up the headlight adjustment about five turns! Mine were set from the factory as though they were pointed straight at the ground in front of the truck! The headlights were the only thing Consumer Reports really dogged Nissan about in thier Frontier review, and by adjusting the headlights a bit it's made a world of difference in my truck. I also replaced the stock bulbs with SilverStars, and that helped as well!


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

The SilverStars from my old car fit the new Frontier (lucky me!) and I agree they're great bulbs for the price. I also installed aftermarket fog lights so no visibility problems for me.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I've been thinking the same thing... the headlights are pretty dim. I read the Consumer Reports article, too. After buying one, I agree with them 100%.

Anyone got the SilverStar part numbers? I want to do a swap, too.


----------



## DHHawaii (Jul 19, 2005)

Are the Silverstars just a direct replacement for the stock bulbs and is it a difficult swap?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

The SilverStar number is the same as the stock number. Installation is a snap, and is covered in the owner's manual as well. Simply twist the retaining ring, unplug the old, plug in the new, and secure it back with the retaining ring! Took me maybe 5 minutes to do both! The part number is 9007 ST, if you can get the two pack it's cheaper, the partnumber for the 2 pack is 9007 ST/2. I bought mine at Advance Auto for $35.00 for the two pack!


----------



## DHHawaii (Jul 19, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> The SilverStar number is the same as the stock number. Installation is a snap, and is covered in the owner's manual as well. Simply twist the retaining ring, unplug the old, plug in the new, and secure it back with the retaining ring! Took me maybe 5 minutes to do both! The part number is 9007 ST, if you can get the two pack it's cheaper, the partnumber for the 2 pack is 9007 ST/2. I bought mine at Advance Auto for $35.00 for the two pack!


Thanks for the info NISMO 4X4. I'm gonna see if I can find them. Hope it's as easy as you say, I'm all thumbs :thumbup: .


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

No problem! BTW, I'm no mechanic either, the extent of my mechanic abilities ends at an oil and filter change! I had installed a set on my Explorer as well, and the Frontier was way easier than the Explorer!


----------



## oldsportbiker (Aug 7, 2005)

*How to adjust Frontier Headlights??*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Before you invest all that money, try cranking up the headlight adjustment about five turns! Mine were set from the factory as though they were pointed straight at the ground in front of the truck! The headlights were the only thing Consumer Reports really dogged Nissan about in thier Frontier review, and by adjusting the headlights a bit it's made a world of difference in my truck. I also replaced the stock bulbs with SilverStars, and that helped as well!



My stock headlights are shooting ducks and lighting tree tops. The owners manual doesn't show how to adjust them. There is a silver bolt with a notched flange that looks like it might be the adjuster. To adjust down do I turn it clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

oldsportbiker said:


> My stock headlights are shooting ducks and lighting tree tops. The owners manual doesn't show how to adjust them. There is a silver bolt with a notched flange that looks like it might be the adjuster. To adjust down do I turn it clockwise or counter clockwise?


Yep, that's the adjustment knob. I don't recall which direction raises or lowers, but I adjusted mine at night shining them against the back wall of my garage. You may need a flashlight to see the adjustment knob, but if one direction takes them further toward the stars, start cranking the opposite direction! :thumbup:


----------



## oldsportbiker (Aug 7, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Yep, that's the adjustment knob. I don't recall which direction raises or lowers, but I adjusted mine at night shining them against the back wall of my garage. You may need a flashlight to see the adjustment knob, but if one direction takes them further toward the stars, start cranking the opposite direction! :thumbup:



Thanks so much...Counter-clockwise turns them down.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Just replaced the stock bulbs with Silverstars. MAN, WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! I drive through a stretch of narrow road with overhanging trees to get to my subdivision, and it's VERY dark at night. With the stock bulbs, I couldn't see very well. With the Silverstars, I can see much farther off and everything is much brighter! Definitely worth the $32 that Wal-Mart wanted for the bulbs.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## prpodium (Sep 12, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Just replaced the stock bulbs with Silverstars. MAN, WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!! I drive through a stretch of narrow road with overhanging trees to get to my subdivision, and it's VERY dark at night. With the stock bulbs, I couldn't see very well. With the Silverstars, I can see much farther off and everything is much brighter! Definitely worth the $32 that Wal-Mart wanted for the bulbs.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


i think i might try to do this.. but i'm curious how hard it will be. i have never changed a bulb on a car before so any info would be great.

so this may be a dumb question.... BUT do you have to realign the headlight after you change out the bulb???

thanks for any responses.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

I noticed the other day when I was trying to find a street-sign that even with the high-beams on I couldn't read the signs!!!

Now, I always drive with my High-Beams on, and I never get flashed by cars coming the other way....

*So - Which screw do I turn 5 times? 
Are the silverstars worth the money?*

Thanks a lot - I plan on adjusting my lights ASAP.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

SDBryan said:


> I noticed the other day when I was trying to find a street-sign that even with the high-beams on I couldn't read the signs!!!
> 
> Now, I always drive with my High-Beams on, and I never get flashed by cars coming the other way....
> 
> ...


The SilverStars are DEFINITELY worth the money, and if you're careful removing the old ones and don't touch the bulb, you can reuse them (put them in the SilverStar package for storage.

You should be brutally lashed with a wet noodle for driving with your high beams on all the time. Just look on top of the headlight -- you'll see the adjustment screw. Just pull up to a wall and use the wall to align your headlights.


----------



## A_canuck_eh? (Aug 16, 2005)

*silverstars*

Hello all, new member here, Ive had my 05 SECC 4x4 since august 11th, and Ive been reading the posts on this site for a while now. Its impressive how theres a lot of usefull information and knowledgeable people on this site. This past week I went and bought the silverstar bulbs after reading this post, and I gotta agree. They make a lot of difference. I found the factory lights were sufficient, but the silverstars make a world of difference, definitly something people should do is get the silverstars.
and please don't drive with your high beams on all the time, its just plain rude and annoying.


----------



## SDBryan (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry Guys... At least people get out of my way on the freeway - I live in a big city


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Before you invest all that money, try cranking up the headlight adjustment about five turns! Mine were set from the factory as though they were pointed straight at the ground in front of the truck! The headlights were the only thing Consumer Reports really dogged Nissan about in thier Frontier review, and by adjusting the headlights a bit it's made a world of difference in my truck. I also replaced the stock bulbs with SilverStars, and that helped as well!


 It's time for me to swap out the stock headlight bulbs, and remembered this post.. what do you mean by cranking the headlight adjustment 5 turns?? Is that after detaching the wiring clicking the bulb and socket 5 turns? I tried that with the stock bulbs, but you're not even able to make more than one turn/click.. please clarify or provide specifics, then maybe I can salvage my orig. headlights.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Sounds like you must be talking about cranking on the retaining ring that holds the bulb in place (my apologies if I'm wrong). If that's the case, that isn't the correct way to adjust the headlights. There's a vertical adjustment screw located near the headlight housing. If you need more information, your owner's manual tells how to adjust the headlights.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Post a digital pic of screw, PLEASE!*

Well, after getting my first oil change yesterday with M1 Truck/SUV formula and an M1 filter (Special Ed: YAAAAY), I am ready to install the 9007 series SilverStars I bought last week. Looks easy enough - pop old bulbs out (don't touch!) and pop new bulbs in. 

However - this aiming adjustment screw - where the heck is it? I see no screws of any kind (except that keep the headlight assembly secure) at the top of the headlights. Maybe I am missing something here. The owner's manual is of no help (contact dealer to have headlights aimed on page 8-28), so can someone post a digital picture of the headlight aiming adjustment screw for a 2006 Frontier (probably same as 2005). I may be looking right at it, but just not sure. That cover plate covering the engine/oil filter was nasty and razor sharp, BTW. Easy oil change except for that mess. Eh.

Thanks!


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Sounds like you must be talking about cranking on the retaining ring that holds the bulb in place (my apologies if I'm wrong). If that's the case, that isn't the correct way to adjust the headlights. There's a vertical adjustment screw located near the headlight housing. If you need more information, your owner's manual tells how to adjust the headlights.


 Looked through the owner's Manual, and relating to headlight adjustments/aiming, it says to contact local Nissan dealership to make adjustments. If you have pics or quick DIY steps, please advise, esp. point out exactly where the adjustment screw is in relation to the headlight housing.

Also, the manual instructs to remove negative connector from battery when changing out bulbs. I sure this is just a CYA precaution due to the high electronic factors of modern cars, but I guessing it really won't cause any harm to do headlight work without disconnecting any battery cables.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*I second that...*

If anyone has a DIY or pictures of the correcnt aiming screw, please post. These Silverstars made a huge difference last night after installation (wow!),but I would like to aim them a little higher.



demob05 said:


> Looked through the owner's Manual, and relating to headlight adjustments/aiming, it says to contact local Nissan dealership to make adjustments. If you have pics or quick DIY steps, please advise, esp. point out exactly where the adjustment screw is in relation to the headlight housing.
> 
> Also, the manual instructs to remove negative connector from battery when changing out bulbs. I sure this is just a CYA precaution due to the high electronic factors of modern cars, but I guessing it really won't cause any harm to do headlight work without disconnecting any battery cables.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's a pic of the adjuster.


----------



## demob05 (Apr 26, 2005)

donahue57 said:


> Here's a pic of the adjuster.


 Thanks for the pic... can you point exactly where that is in relation to the headlight assembly? Also, is it turns clockwise for + elevation?


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

demob05 said:


> Thanks for the pic... can you point exactly where that is in relation to the headlight assembly? Also, is it turns clockwise for + elevation?


that is on the back side of the headlight assembly. it is directly in your line of sight as you look down the engine bay directly behind the head light. 

in the picture, the front of the truck is on the bottom. i hope this helps. if not, give your truck keys to your sister because she would probably be able to figure it out. just kidding. just nose around in there. it will also be obvious which way to turn it.


----------



## FrontierJourney (Nov 21, 2005)

*Excellent!*

Thanks a ton - saw that screw but it didn't strike me as the aiming adjustment screw. Shows what I know. 

Thanks again!


----------

